# Polished Bliss: BMW's new 414bhp Weapon!



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'd been looking forward to this detail all week, and yesterday it finally came round - the new M3, so a short trip down the road to collect the car from the customers house and this was how it looked when i got it back to the unit:




























The car has only done around 1300 miles but i dont think it had been washed more than once or twice since new!

*Wash*:

The car was firstly given a thorough rinse down with the Karcher @ 50 degrees, this removed most of the grime stuck to the paint.

Next up was the wheels and arches, the arches were treated to Megs Super Degreaser and while this did its thing i applied Menzerna 7.5 Tyre and Wheel Cleaner, leaving for a minute before agitating with a MF Mitt and small wheel brush:










This cleaned the wheels up ok but there was quite alot of pitting remaining, especially on the fronts:










Autosmarts Tardis didnt touch these spots and i wasnt keen on using anything acidic (due to the finish on the face of the wheels) so that was Wheel Brightener eliminated. The only thing left was to clay the wheels with an agressive Meguiars Detailing Clay, this took what seemed for ever and nearly 2 hours later the wheels were squeaky clean again, including the inner rims. Very time consuming but its the little details that make all the difference! 

The car was then washed with the 2BM and Megs Shampoo Plus including the shuts etc before being rinsed off, then Autosmart Tardis followed - not very difficult to see the tar on this car!



















This was wiped off with a plush MF and then rinsed off.

Engine Bay was next, here it is after being soaked with Megs Super Degreaser:










This was then rinsed at medium pressure and i started the car and let it run for 10 mins to dry off.

Usually the Tardis removes pretty much everything stuck to the paint but not in this case, the entire car was covered in small metal filings:










Joys 

Another 2 and a bit hours later with the agressive clay again and the paint was cleaner than it probably was when brand new, being white i was determined to make sure it was 100% ready for polishing to get the maximum results :thumb:

A quick final rinse and dry with the leaf blower and a waffle weave followed and i then put the car inside.

*Polish*:

The paintwork condition was pretty good with only very light swirling (and some heavy clay marring  ) and the owner wasnt particularly fussed about full correction, so i chose to go with the 3M Ultrafina and finishing pad:










Note that this is the amount of polish i use to prime the pad, after the first set i only use a pea sized amount 

The paintwork was polished @1800rpm's:










The carbon roof was done @1500rpm's to keep heat down:










Now the polishing was completed, out came the Zymöl duster to remove any dust:










And out with ye old Vintage!










As usual this was applied to all paintwork and trim and left while i did all the other jobs.

Poorboys Wheel Sealant was applied to the wheels:










Blackfire Tyre Gel was applied to the tyres.

Tailpipes were done with Blackfire Heavy Cut Metal Compound:










*before*:










*after*:










(the residue on the bumper was removed after the pic was taken, honest!)

Tardis was used to remove any remaining transport wax from shuts etc:

*before*:










*after*:










Vintage was then applied to the shuts too:




























The chrome pieces were slightly tarnished:










So out with the Jeffs Prime Strong for a bit of chemical cleaning:










Back to new again:










The interior was also detailed, including feeding of the leather:





































Final job was to dress the engine bay with Aerospace 303 Protectant and buff off:










A couple of hours had passed by now so the wax was more than ready to come off. Recently i've been misting Field Glaze (which is kept in the fridge)onto the panel before buffing the Vintage off and this seems to make it even easier to remove (one clean swipe with the MF), whether it adds anything to the overall finish is difficult to tell 

Now all that remains is to add the finished pics, enjoy :thumb:



































































































































































I've now added one of these to my list for when i win the Lottery 

Thanks for looking! :thumb:


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Your write ups are briliant.. Always a joy.. Wish I could work alongside you! :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

What a stunning car, that must have been a joy to work on.

You've managed to get a really nice reflective finish on the white.

The only thing that lets this car down is the interior, it lacks the aggression and style of the exterior, it looks like a standard 3-Series Coupe.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice work Clark, the new M3 is nice but the under bonnet view is a bit of a let down, personally I'd like to see more of that monster V8 engine and less of the plastic covers! :thumb: 

Bet it drives well...


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> What a stunning car, that must have been a joy to work on.
> 
> You've managed to get a really nice reflective finish on the white.
> 
> The only thing that lets this car down is the interior, it lacks the aggression and style of the exterior, it looks like a standard 3-Series Coupe.


Thats one of the places the RS4 beats it in my opinion, i've now driven both cars and can say you feel like you're in something special when you drive the Audi, the M3 feels like any other 3 series to me, however it is stunning in white


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

EliteCarCare said:


> Nice work Clark, the new M3 is nice but the under bonnet view is a bit of a let down, personally I'd like to see more of that monster V8 engine and less of the plastic covers! :thumb:
> 
> Bet it drives well...


The owner stays literally 2 minutes down the road so it wasnt even warmed up by the time i got it back, i'd never dare put the foot down in a customers car though, stick to the speed limits at all times. Chris with the blue RS4 Avant will quite happily let you give his car a spirited drive though :driver:


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

Just an amazing detail sir! 
I love the products you use and especially, that fine ass shop of yours!!!


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow looks way mint now top job...:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice work Clark as always:thumb:


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Well done there Clark, that is one sweet detail you did...such attention to detail that's incredable :thumb:

The vehicle looks great, just a question how long did this one take? Looks like it took a bit of time but you made it look so easy.

The list of products you use are interesting as well.


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Cracker! :thumb:


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

beautiful finish on that white paint.

Can't believe that the new M3 is not coming here until the spring of '08.

We are always so late to get the good stuff. :wall:


----------



## TWV (Apr 16, 2007)

Great work and write up Clark as always :thumb: 

Do you find the Karcher @ 50 degrees improves the cleaning process over a standard cold water supply?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow, what a car and detail 

Nice photography as usual, best one being the Vintage of course


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

cracking job. Amazing a car so new could be in such a state. All that tar etc, its being driven either fairly hard or the roards are very soft...

Top work and write up Clark


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Nica said:


> Well done there Clark, that is one sweet detail you did...such attention to detail that's incredable :thumb:
> 
> The vehicle looks great, just a question how long did this one take? Looks like it took a bit of time but you made it look so easy.
> 
> The list of products you use are interesting as well.


It took around 6 hours to get the car washed/clayed/dried etc, then a couple of hours for polishing,then another couple of hours for the other bits and bobs so it was around 10/11 hours 



TWV said:


> Great work and write up Clark as always :thumb:
> 
> Do you find the Karcher @ 50 degrees improves the cleaning process over a standard cold water supply?


It makes a huge difference, no need for a foam gun in most circumstances :thumb:



Finerdetails said:


> cracking job. Amazing a car so new could be in such a state. All that tar etc, its being driven either fairly hard or the roards are very soft...
> 
> Top work and write up Clark


Bit of both really mate, the roads up here are covered in crap that sticks to your paint and the owner likes to drive his cars as they were intended. The reason i had to collect it was becuase he was away testing his 997 Cup Car in Spain, alright for some!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A superb detail and stunning finish 

With all those iron filings it looks like it has been parked near a rail track, either that or on an industrial estate. The annoying thing is it is more likely to have been in the holding yard prior to delivery than since the owner had had the car :wall:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

GlynRS2 said:


> A superb detail and stunning finish
> 
> With all those iron filings it looks like it has been parked near a rail track, either that or on an industrial estate. The annoying thing is it is more likely to have been in the holding yard prior to delivery than since the owner had had the car :wall:


More than likely mate, thats often the case up here in Aberdeen, there's a railway literally a hundred yards from the PDI centre. This particular M3 came from down south though


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Excellent work as usual Clark :thumb:

That Heavy metal compound looks the business - what's it like compared to Autosol?

Also, the Jeff's prime looks good for tarnished chrome - what did you use to apply this to the chrome work? A german app or MF?

One last thing - how much would the Jeff's and Compund be?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

beardboy said:


> Excellent work as usual Clark :thumb:
> 
> That Heavy metal compound looks the business - what's it like compared to Autosol?
> 
> ...


The BF has a good bit more cut than Autosol, usually you have to follow up with the likes of NXT as it dulls the finish but it broke down nicely on the BMW tailpipes.

JEFFS was applied with a megs foam applicator, you dont need anything with "bite" to apply it as it does its cleaning with the use of chemicals, not abrasives.

Prime Strong is £15.85 and the Compound is £16.85


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice one :thumb:

Cheers Clark


----------



## JEFF (Feb 21, 2007)

That looks Stunning......nice turnaround,really brought out the glow in the paintwork:thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Drool ! Top work as usual Clark - shocking OP on new beemers though!


----------



## pink princess (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow - you have done a super job = How do you do the engine bay? as this is one area I am too scared to do - ill fix it but wont clean it lol


----------



## Ian Zetec - S (Oct 2, 2006)

Great work mate, the white looked really special in the metal.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Another top write up and job on an amazing car:thumb:

White is the colour for the E92 M3 imo!!!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Beautiful and white is back. Anyone that say the new M3 looks bland needs help.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

funny that. I've just done a new 335i and that was covered in small metal filings? At least that what they seemed to be.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Gorgeous car :thumb:

Superb job!!!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

As always amazing attention to detail mate. 

Iv been having the same problem with brake dust pitting in to the wheels of a BMW M6 i look after, iv asked around and been told its due to some thing to do with a different metal used to MFR the pads???, i dont know how true it is but its a pig to get off as you say.


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

fook me that stunning


----------



## rydawg (Apr 25, 2007)

Superb job Clark!

How do you like using the 3M Ultrafina?

I have been using it for 6 months now and it is my favorite finish polish.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

awesome as always chap!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have been looking forward to this since you mentioned you had it coming up, wonderfull car and stunning detail as usual, what did you think of the seats they dont look anything special imo do they hold you in all the right places like the RS4 seats? I agree with the earlier comment that they just look like a regular 3 inside. Great stuff mate but i reckon that silver st you have coming up would wipe the floor with it. . .................................................................................................. Is it time for another tablet doctor.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Gavb said:


> I have been looking forward to this since you mentioned you had it coming up, wonderfull car and stunning detail as usual, what did you think of the seats they dont look anything special imo do they hold you in all the right places like the RS4 seats? I agree with the earlier comment that they just look like a regular 3 inside. Great stuff mate but i reckon that silver st you have coming up would wipe the floor with it. . .................................................................................................. Is it time for another tablet doctor.


Gav, i think you will have more fun in the 135i. I did


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Exotica said:


> Gav, i think you will have more fun in the 135i. I did


Yeh i reckon the 135i will be a great package got a 4 hour test tomorrow, what did you think of it mate?


----------



## nighty (Jan 28, 2007)

Sweet car and great detail top work mate.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Gavb said:


> Yeh i reckon the 135i will be a great package got a 4 hour test tomorrow, what did you think of it mate?


Like Clark says just didn't feel special. Prefered the raw on the previous model but maybe thats the way these are going now. Last weekend the rain was pelting down on my test drive but still enjoyed it and got out with a smile on my face. If i had 50k i would take the 135i easily over the M3. Both different animals but the 135i will be the poormans M3 but no way a bad thing.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Fabulous attention to detail, makes the difference between a good job and a great job :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

That M3 looks amazing you are fantastic at detailing


----------



## Mav2006 (Apr 7, 2007)

What a result. Did you grease the door hinges with anything after you removed all the transport was/grease ?

I have horrible white type of grease on my doors.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Why didn't I try harder at school!!!!!!!!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow. Now that is nice.

:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Perfect finish and really a pleasure to read your writeups :thumb: :thumb:



> Autosmarts Tardis didnt touch these spots and i wasnt keen on using anything acidic (due to the finish on the face of the wheels) so that was Wheel Brightener eliminated. The only thing left was to clay the wheels with an agressive Meguiars Detailing Clay, this took what seemed for ever and nearly 2 hours later the wheels were squeaky clean again, including the inner rims. Very time consuming but its the little details that make all the difference!


Try SONAX Xtreme RimCleaner full effect, i use all the time in any kind of rims, 100% safe .

"..Highly effective acid-free special cleaner for all types of steel and light alloy wheels. Easily removes even the most stubborn dirt such as burnt-on brake dust, oil and rubber residue and other road dirt from all types of steel and alloy wheels matt-effect..."

And one of the plus of this product is that, it changes to red when its time to remove it  
Take a look at this 996 Turbo rim.










If you want i can´t send you a unit for testing...im Sonax Partner in Portugal.

Regards


----------



## Sheffielder (Jun 16, 2006)

Awesome as always! :thumb:


----------



## Kasomi (Nov 15, 2007)

Stunning. Absolutely stunning.

You can do my M3 anyday.... yeah, thats the one thats parked in my imaginary driveway with the imaginary blonde wanting into the passenger seat!!!


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

stunning work and an awesome finish on white:thumb:


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Everyone else has already said it.......just fantastic write up and car


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

stunning job on a stunning car  

wish my wife had gone for the white on her 5 instead of black


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

what a great detail mate - your write ups are inspiring to read and the finished job looks as good as ever.

3m ultrafina - you just gotta love it, its an amazingly versatile polish

kind regards

matt


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Amazing detail - the white looks so wet and glossy. THE colour for an M3 IMO.


----------



## mattchubb1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Fantastic car!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

nice work!


----------



## ZrS (May 27, 2007)

So nice great job and photos !


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

totally awesome detail as always :thumb::thumb:


----------



## NavindraLR (Sep 27, 2007)

great detail!!!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Lovely work, really like the wet gloss in the afters. Kind of my favourite real car by bloodline, but as you say lacks a little something on the inside (obviously not under the bonnet!)

Amazing, as Iain said how much tar on it after only 1300 miles but i suppose it only takes one road!

The metal polish - when you say you sometimes have to follow it up with NXT, do you not use the other two Blackfire finer polishes after?

The Jeffs prime Strong - Is this like a stronger version of Klasse AIO (which i think is the same as Jeff's normal Prime) i.e. more chemicals cleaning?


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Mmm, nice. Even in white! Great result on the wheels and chrome (as usual).


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

just goes to show that at this time of year they are right when they say that 'white is the new black' :lol:

Looks amazing afterwards :thumb: not seen any of those yet.


----------



## ChriS3 (Feb 28, 2007)

Clark said:


> Chris with the blue RS4 Avant will quite happily let you give his car a spirited drive though :driver:


But bring it back dirty and I'll slaughter you!!! :thumb:

It looked impressive in white with the carbon roof, glad I stopped by to see it. Even so, I don't think it has the same visual impact as the RS4 and the engine bay and interior are just too 'normal'.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

You're incredible mate !!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

MMMmmmmmmm very nice.........


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

pink princess said:


> Wow - you have done a super job = How do you do the engine bay? as this is one area I am too scared to do - ill fix it but wont clean it lol


Cover any exposed electrical parts with plastic bags etc, then spray a degreaser/All Purpose Cleaner over the entire engine. Agitate if need be and then rinse off. It may be a good idea to have slightly older engines running while doing this. Dry off and then dress all the plastics etc etc :thumb:



james b said:


> As always amazing attention to detail mate.
> 
> Iv been having the same problem with brake dust pitting in to the wheels of a BMW M6 i look after, iv asked around and been told its due to some thing to do with a different metal used to MFR the pads???, i dont know how true it is but its a pig to get off as you say.


Could quite believe that, the RS4's are the same - right pain in the a$$!



rydawg said:


> Superb job Clark!
> 
> How do you like using the 3M Ultrafina?
> 
> I have been using it for 6 months now and it is my favorite finish polish.


I prefer it to 85rd now :thumb:



Gavb said:


> I have been looking forward to this since you mentioned you had it coming up, wonderfull car and stunning detail as usual, what did you think of the seats they dont look anything special imo do they hold you in all the right places like the RS4 seats? I agree with the earlier comment that they just look like a regular 3 inside. Great stuff mate but i reckon that silver st you have coming up would wipe the floor with it. . .................................................................................................. Is it time for another tablet doctor.


RS4 seats are some of the best i've sat in so far, the M3 ones are comfy but dont hold you in like you would expect 



Mav2006 said:


> What a result. Did you grease the door hinges with anything after you removed all the transport was/grease ?
> 
> I have horrible white type of grease on my doors.


There wasnt any grease in the hinges to begin with 



Epoch said:


> Lovely work, really like the wet gloss in the afters. Kind of my favourite real car by bloodline, but as you say lacks a little something on the inside (obviously not under the bonnet!)
> 
> Amazing, as Iain said how much tar on it after only 1300 miles but i suppose it only takes one road!
> 
> ...


Re Metal polishes - sometimes you have to use the BF fine cut before going to NXT but sometimes you can go straight to the Megs no problems at all 

Prime Strong is exactly as you describe mate, seems to offer longer protection too in my experiences :thumb:

Thanks for all the comments folks, much appreciated!


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Luvverly :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

i want one..... but only if Clark has done the business on it first !!

Superb work as usual Clark.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work and write up there. Top job mate!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

nice work clark. wish i had gone for white in the s3 now.

wonder how long it will look like that for.

:buffer: :wall:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

very nice... its amazing how good white can look.

Seems ive been out of the game SOOOOO long now.. lots of writeups to catch up on!


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

awesome car. awesome work. Serioulsy look at getting some Autosmart Fallout remover.

i had a customers car in last month, a new range rover sport and it was covered in rusted filings.

http://www.autosmart.co.uk/ExteriorCleaning.htm


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

RS4 seats are awesome, although the last one i worked on had 3000 miles and the bolster was showing some serious wear, mainly because it is so bloody high and difficult not to drag your ar5e over


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> very nice... its amazing how good white can look.
> 
> Seems ive been out of the game SOOOOO long now.. lots of writeups to catch up on!


Was wondering where you'd got to!



andyollie said:


> RS4 seats are awesome, although the last one i worked on had 3000 miles and the bolster was showing some serious wear, mainly because it is so bloody high and difficult not to drag your ar5e over


Yeah i noticed that could cause problems, but as long as you dont scuff it every time getting in you should be fine, one of the RS4's we do has around 5k on the clock and its still like new.

Will look into the AS stuff, cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Looks stunning in white. Especially the contrast between that and the carbon roof.

Paint does look very orange peely though!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

PhatPhil said:


> Looks stunning in white. Especially the contrast between that and the carbon roof.
> 
> Paint does look very orange peely though!


OP is just part and parcel of new cars nowadays i'm afraid


----------



## CEO Detailer (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice one clark , unfortunatley i have the exact same problem with my white m3 too , the cars covered in ornage spots!!!!!


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Dam can't beleive i missed this thread - nice job.

Its is annoying and suprising how bad the finish is on BM's but i'm slowly falling for the new M3 - there's something about a V8


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome work as always and what a car... have to agree that deep down the RS4 is IMO a better all round package for the money. LOL like i've ever been nearer than next to one in a queue of traffic !


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

That is one stunning machine! love it in white. Excellent work!!

How do you rate the BF metal polish? better than e.g. autosol?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Phil H said:


> That is one stunning machine! love it in white. Excellent work!!
> 
> How do you rate the BF metal polish? better than e.g. autosol?


Yes, i think so mate, although you have 3 different choices of BF metal polishes so at least one of them has to be better than Autosol lol


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Great work, looks fantastic. This write up needs to go on scoobynet 

The new M3 definitely suits white!

Tony.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Tone Loc said:


> Great work, looks fantastic. This write up needs to go on scoobynet
> 
> The new M3 definitely suits white!
> 
> Tony.


I'll try get it up on SN later on today, cheers :thumb:


----------



## kbk_75 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi Clark, I am new to this forum and joined because I was absolutely amazed by the shots of the detailing job you did on that Alpine White M3. I've owned an Alpine White M3 myself for a little over a month. It's a really great car but there's one thing I'd like your opinion on...

I am having a tough time with bird droppings on my car's black CFRP roof. They are staining the roof despite my washing them off as soon as I can with a MF cloth and lots of water. I live in India, so it's not always possible to get the products you guys use in the UK. What would you recommend I do to get rid of the 'poo patches' once I've cleaned the muck off?

Thanks.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

That looks lovely, really fantastic detail. Love the new M3, and thats the best I've seen one looking yet.


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

what a beast very nice detail yet again great finish:thumb:


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*Wow*

That's probably the cleanest it's ever been,
Looks absolutely lovely :thumb:


----------



## Predator_VTR (Apr 8, 2007)

wow amazing work as usual :thumb:


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Stunning Clark!!

I've been waiting for one of these to come up!!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

kbk_75 said:


> Hi Clark, I am new to this forum and joined because I was absolutely amazed by the shots of the detailing job you did on that Alpine White M3. I've owned an Alpine White M3 myself for a little over a month. It's a really great car but there's one thing I'd like your opinion on...
> 
> I am having a tough time with bird droppings on my car's black CFRP roof. They are staining the roof despite my washing them off as soon as I can with a MF cloth and lots of water. I live in India, so it's not always possible to get the products you guys use in the UK. What would you recommend I do to get rid of the 'poo patches' once I've cleaned the muck off?
> 
> Thanks.


The 'poo patches' left behind are more than likely etching, caused by the uric acid in the crap eating in to the clear coat protecting the carbon fibre. This process affects all of the panels on the car in the same way if crap is left in place for too long, but in this case the etching on the roof is much easier to spot due to the dark base colour compared to the rest of the car. Fixing this type of defect requires polishing to be done: polishing removes a thin layer of the clear coat, along with any sub-surface defects present in that layer. To polish hard germanic paint well enough to do this almost always necessitates the use of a machine polisher and good quality abrasives suited to germanic paints - in this respect Menzerna polishes are ideal. If you are working by hand then chances are you will struggle to improve these defects; do you have a BMW approved bodyshop nearby? They will likely have the tools and polishes needed if buying them yourself is going to prove difficult. The other thing to note is that protecting the paint with a barrier type layer of wax or sealant on a regular basis greatly helps in reducing this problem, as the uric acid is kept away from the paint. As always, prevention is better than cure. What brands are available in India - surely Meguiars has penetrated the market already, and if so, their waxes and sealants are worth looking at for this task.


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

Very Good job there Lovely finish. Great car to drive but I hate the styling and the wheels.


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

what do you like about the zYm0l leather cleaner over say Gliptone?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

mccalia1 said:


> what do you like about the zYm0l leather cleaner over say Gliptone?


I hate the smell of Gliptone, it reminds me of musty old leather for some reason lol...


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

OMG yet another amazing detail. I have got to get myself a white M-Powered BMW as soon as I can afford one!


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Absouletly love the white BMW:thumb: Great work on correcting it


----------



## oobster (Jul 12, 2006)

Amazing work!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

*Feeling Special*



Clark said:


> Thats one of the places the RS4 beats it in my opinion, i've now driven both cars and can say you feel like you're in something special when you drive the Audi, the M3 feels like any other 3 series to me, however it is stunning in white


I know what you mean about the RS feeling special agaisnt an A4 but do you not think this is because the A4 range is dull as ditchwater whereas all the 3 series are far better driving cars to start off with?


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

I always like your posting....IMO the best detailer in the world..:thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Top work as usual :thumb:


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice finish..and what a weapon of a car!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Lol! I'm loving how half our old details keep getting bumped to the top again - means I can go longer without doing another write up!


----------



## otis180808 (May 29, 2009)

do you still rate the 3m stuff ? I noticed from you website a while back you were not stocking this product anymore??


----------



## Giftoboy (Aug 28, 2009)

Excelent job


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

The 3M stuff is still very good, we just feel there's better on the Market now and as a result we don't sell it or use it much at all


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow brill mate.:thumb:


----------



## otis180808 (May 29, 2009)

What would you recommed in its replacement ?? Gloss It??


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

wow what a good job you have done.....looks brand new!


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

1st time seen this job
as per... outstanding :thumb:
easily in my to 10 dream garage:driver:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Clark said:


> The 3M stuff is still very good, we just feel there's better on the Market now and as a result we don't sell it or use it much at all


The 3M stuff seems so expensive when compared to stuff like the Poorboys SSR range. How do you rate that stuff and if you dont could you recommend some to a DA Newbie? I have DJ Lime Prime which i was gonna try as ive read it can be quite handy. The Black Fire polish you use seems to do a stunning job! Ive been thinking about getting the kit you sell but was wondering would it be suitable for my flat black MiTo?


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Stunning! I was about to say I'm bored of white cars, but the final pics really show it off as a great finish for that car. The wheels look awesome too!


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

V nice.


----------

